# Pineapple Kush Grow



## Gaiant (May 11, 2015)

I switched over from soil to ebb and flow and I'm liking it.  The girl clones have grown lots since moving them into the tray 9 days ago.  Running a 4x4 table with a cool tube 1k MH and using Botanicare stuff all Kush except for a Sour Diesel soon to be a mom. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (May 18, 2015)

Got the 15 day pic here with unfinished screen. 
My PK has grown lots over the last week here is 15 days veg. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (May 28, 2015)

Moving along here on the grow today is week 1 of flower. Growing the Pineapple Kush and 1 Sour Diesel so 8 PK and 1 Diesel from clones. I vegged these plants 3 weeks although I was a week or so late getting them onto the tray. Everything's going well so far considering this is my first attempt at Ebb and Flow and I am liking it. I like having the ability to fine tune the nutrients and waterings. I lst'd over the first 3 weeks which has really made a difference but also installed the screen for added support and am using 8" net pots this first time around. I have Satori up for my next grow and I'm thinking of using 5" net pots for that grow.  A reflective blind is going up tomorrow and changing the 600 MH lamp over to HPS so running 1600 watts total. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2015)

nice setup.........  green mojo


----------



## Gaiant (May 29, 2015)

Thanx G13, yeah my satori for next grow germinated fast with very high success rate (19 out of 21) and seedlings are hardy but will need to sex them.  Any pointers for the satori?  I am wondering if anyone has a general male/female ratio for the reg satori seeds. I read this strain take time to show.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 30, 2015)

Very nice.

Satori are late too show in my experience, other than being a bit of a light feeder its pretty straight forward plant, good luck.


----------



## Gaiant (May 30, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Satori are late too show in my experience, other than being a bit of a light feeder its pretty straight forward plant, good luck.


Many thanks looking forward to getting the grow going


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 2, 2015)

The girls have really stretched were almost through week 2 and flowers are forming.  This will be my first Kush grow. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with dman. they take forever to show. And they are light eaters.. They are really pretty plants. Ston loc framed a satori fan leaf, it was awesome. I love the fan leaves on her. Enjoy.  I think it is a 50/50 ratio just like all of um..


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2015)

I had 3 outta 4 of my satori's be male........ maybe that means the other 6 seeds are mostly females........... mine took 7+ weeks to show sex in 24/7 light.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I agree with dman. they take forever to show. And they are light eaters.. They are really pretty plants. Ston loc framed a satori fan leaf, it was awesome. I love the fan leaves on her. Enjoy.  I think it is a 50/50 ratio just like all of um..



Thanks for the heads up that gives me an idea if what to expect then. Right now I'm a little over 2 wks into the PK grow the stretch has been impressive and beginning to level out now so should be fine here with the elevated table. I must say I'm really digging the hydro world and not having some of those soil issues that go with.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

That is very cool Gaiant.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> That is very cool Gaiant.



YY, yeah really good stuff I'll throw up a pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

Fun stuff!


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 7, 2015)

Thought I'd give a hydroponic cucumber grow a try and so far so good the root are into the nutes now. Waiting for the weather to get nicer and maybe see some good growth. Checked the Ph today and was high at 6.5 so brought that down. I'm hoping for 5 lbs of lemon cucumbers so we'll see how it goes. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

Um, i believe that is my river running thru your back yard.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 11, 2015)

I have to say these Satori leaves are looking pretty cool they sure are fat.  The two larger plants under LED are the fem CC Green Crack variety. Thinking of crossing the GC with a Satori male. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm waiting to see the buds on this!


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 28, 2015)

Thought I'd update my thread it been a while. Growing the Pineapple Kush now at day 36F. Trichs are filling nicely and the buds are beefing up and I have high hope for this grow all' looking good now and especially since my wiping out the knat herd. Seems the darn knats hatched fast but they all but be gone now. And one of my least favored bug too. On the back end of the table I placed my Satori in flower and 4 weeks behind the PK. Gotta love the smell of that PK.... Im liking the pineapple smell and can't wait to smoke it.  Don't have a pic for the Satori yet will wait for it. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 28, 2015)

Same PK bud shot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2015)

Everything is looking wonderful!  I want to live where you live--beautiful.  I would think I died and went to heaven if I could live on a river or lake like that.

I really wanted to tell you that I think venting your lights like that is the best way.  I always liked to vent in parallel if I had more than 1 light.  If you run in series, you are always pulling hot air over the second light--just seems so much less efficient.

I just love  Satori--she is my favorite.  Those big fan leaves are just something else.


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you, it's starting to get warm here I'm using a 6" inline fan along with a 6" out take fan for the lights and one 8" fan to bring fresh air into the space. I run my lights 10pm to 10am and have a 12000 btu ac on the way.  I'm hoping to bring the temps down enough to last through the summer season.


----------



## Gaiant (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I've taken the PK down and its hanging. I think it will kick butt smoke the stems had resin. This was the first hydro ebb and flow using two 4x4 . Of the eight plants two did not produce because of over crowding. Feels sticky lots of resin and smells good the bud size coulda been bigger. The initial stone is very heavy at first....liking the pineapple meds buzz and it will get better in time. Still have one sour diesel almost ready to harvest and I'm impressed with the weight of those buds so very dense buds. And Satori females with 5 being males and by observation can turn male very quickly into early flower with ots o' stretch!  From seed I topped these puppys the Satori one time from seed they like the heat and are in early flower ... waiting for the that harvest. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice cucumbers.........


----------



## mrcane (Jul 25, 2015)

Sweet..!!


----------



## Gaiant (Jul 26, 2015)

Well I had one Sour D and that's chopped waiting on two Green Crack and the Satori now been an interesting grow.  The sour diesel tastes good and smells of pine at just over 100 grams I think the strain is a keeper.  Here's a pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## BigTree420 (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks amazing! I am just starting some Sour D! Have had critical kush and white widow going for ages it seems time to switch it up! That pic makes me excited! Lol


----------

